# Cancellation fee not honored



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

I have been sticking to my motto of if I wait just a second past 5 minutes, even if I see you walking out the door, I'm cancelling. Riders love cancelling on us right before we arrive or even after we've arrived and made the trip out to them....well **** all that.

I waited 5 minutes yesterday and checked trip history, sure enough, Uber did not honor the cancellation fee. I emailed those ****faces and got them to add it. Moral of this thread is, check your trips and payments, make sure these assholes give you your $5/$10. Just a simple email with trip ID will do the trick:

*Genet at Uber* (Uber)

Feb 2, 00:45

Hello CJ,

Thank you for reaching out. The cancellation fee has been applied to your account and has been updated on your dashboard.

Hope this helps! Let me know if you have any additional questions. Happy to help further.

Genet
*Uber Support*


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Also, yesterday I accepted an UberX fare @ 2.8x surge, arrived and these ****s ask if I can take 5 people..granted, I waited outside 3 minutes or so so I knew I had to buy a minute or two..I asked them to "try" and fit, which I knew they couldn't and when I knew 5 minutes was up, I told them sorry find another driver, and asked them politely to get out. Drove off and got my $5..muhahah! 

Sad we have to go to these extents, but all we've been doing is bending over for Uber and taking it with a smile...****'em


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

LET ME ADD THIS::

So I had a cancellation where I did not receive my cancellation fee. I decided to email uber about it and here it is:

Hello,

I am emailing regarding the following trip: XXXXXXXXXX
I arrived at the location and sent client a text after a few minutes of waiting. I hit arrived just as I pulled up and waited more than 5 minutes for this pickup. I checked my trip history but the cancellation credit was not honored.

THEY REPLY:
*Roxane* (Uber)
Feb 2, 12:43
Hi cj,

Thanks for reaching out!

Sorry to hear about your experience. I have applied the $5 cancellation fee to this rider. Hope that helps!

Best,

MY REPLY:
Isn't uberPLUS a $10 cancellation fee?
thank you









THEY REPLY:
*Roxane* (Uber)
Feb 2, 13:18
Hi cj,

Thanks for replying!

I apologize for my error. I readjusted the cancellation fee to $10. Uber on!

Best,

like seriously...what the **** man? why don't these ****faces play fair and not try and **** me over on a petty cancellation fee. ASSHOLES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Your brief related history makes one ask why Uber had not automatically given you the credit without asking. They are supposed to be a technology company after all?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Your brief related history makes one ask why Uber had not automatically given you the credit without asking. They are supposed to be a technology company after all?


I noticed another $5 cancellation, when it should have been $10...see below, this is the 3rd ****en cancellation they either didn't pay me on or decided to only give me $5 for...what the ****?!

To Uber:
Can you check this one as well while you're at it?
*TRIP BDE9E3F8-1B30-4EC9-8107-E10D9XXXXXX6*
Shows only $5 for cancellation on a uber plus ride.... thank you

*Roxane* (Uber)
Feb 2, 13:42
Hi Cj,
Thanks for replying!
Sorry for the error. I readjusted that cancellation fee to $10.

Best,


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Here was my reply:

*CJ <[email protected]>*
3:59 PM (0 minutes ago)
























to Uber









Fantastic! Roxane, you are a gem. Can I buy you a drink with that extra $5?

-cj


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

I ****ing noticed too that i wouldnt get cancellation fees i was owed. Now that i read this thread at least. I just never did anything about it. Good job sharing this information hopefully it will help new drivers. If I still drove it would help me.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

They always gave me the line it was the riders first cancel. I always said I don't care, it still costs me money. Sometimes they'd give it up, sometimes they wouldn't.


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

I get several a night(more than 5 mins) & Uber will pay maybe 1, saying it was the riders first cancellation. I always felt that Uber maybe charging the rider and not paying us.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

uber has changed their policy, there is no more free first cancel for the rider cancelling after 5 minutes. 
I don't know about the driver cancelling after arriving and waiting 5 minutes that I have not seen in writing from uber


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> uber has changed their policy, there is no more free first cancel for the rider cancelling after 5 minutes.
> I don't know about the driver cancelling after arriving and waiting 5 minutes that I have not seen in writing from uber


Wow. That is shocking. This is really a place that Lyft has Uber beat hands down. Since Lyft only gives 3 minutes to cancel and starts the meter 1 minute after hitting arrival, the majority of pax are out and ready for you or quickly get there once you arrive. Plus I have never had an issue with them paying me for it.


----------

